# Reef Octopus Parts HELP! Lol



## Steve1505 (Feb 24, 2015)

Okay need some help.

So I have a reef octopus BH-1000 HOB skimmer. I need a new volute and impeller shaft.

I really don't want to order from coral vue and spend a stupid amount on shipping for $30 in parts.

So my question is does anyone know a shop or somewhere, where I can get replacement parts?
Or can I replace the pump with another silent pump?

Thank you in advance for the help

Cheers


----------



## Steve1505 (Feb 24, 2015)

Still looking.

Does anyone have an idea if I can change the pump and replace it with another unit?

Sorry been looking all over and the states seems to be the only place to get parts, or most things I read say replace the entire unit.

Cheers


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Might be able to source parts from Reef Supplies 
www.reefsupplies.ca
They are a Reef Octopus distributor


----------



## Steve1505 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bullet said:


> Might be able to source parts from Reef Supplies
> www.reefsupplies.ca
> They are a Reef Octopus distributor


Thanks Bullet

Appreciate it.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Also, BRS does ship to Canada.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/customer-center/shipping-delivery

as a 2nd possible option?


----------

